

Analysis of Nate Silver's Analysis of Oklahoma Student Poll Pollster Fraud  - danger
http://blog.smellthedata.com/2009/09/analysis-of-pollster-fraud-and-oklahoma.html
Using machine learning to take a closer look at a couple of the models Nate presents and arguments he makes.  A bit of a surprising conclusion.
======
tel
If you must do both statistics and interpretation, be absolutely certain to
keep the roles separate.

 _or_

If you have nothing else to go by, put the most trust in the statistician who,
at the end of the day, admits they don't know how to interpret their results.

